# Fuses Electrical Tip



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Something I meant to mention a while back and forgot... We had trouble with the 12v side of the fridge on our 640, where it would not run. Checked through as much as I knew how to do, including fuses, switch, etc. Eventually admitted defeat, and ended up at Peter Hambilton's as he was doing a service for us anyway. It took him nearly three hours to find it - the fuse which controlled the input to the fridge to the fridge was faulty. Now he had actually removed it, tested it on a meter - OK - put it back in - Nothing. Just beginning to think in terms of new fridge, when he cracked it.

The key was putting it back in the fuse holder - it must have opened up a hairline crack each time, which then broke the circuit instead of melting it. So the moral is - try putting in a new fuse instead of relying on your eyes telling you it hasn't failed !

Smick


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Smick,

What I can't understand is why it took so long to find that it was the fuse. As there was no 12V power at the fridge, then the problem ha to lie between the 12V power supply (battery) and the fridge. With a continuity tester, a check would have led to the fuse straight away. i.e. between battery and fuse and then between fuse and fridge.

However I am glad that Peter eventually sorted you out and everything is OK.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Inclined to agree except that in my Herald (Transit) I've yet to find the 12v fuse for the fridge!!!!!

nobby


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Smick

A lesson well learned but who among us hasn't "assumed" this or that when fault finding on electrical circuits .. electrickery can lead us a merry dance.. :?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Nobby,

I am not aquainted with your vehicle but I am sure that it will be an inline fuse somewhere in your engine compartment.

Cheers

Drew


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Drew,

I think what confused the issue was the large electrical box of tricks which Hymer fit under the under the passenger seat. There was output from the socket, the fuse tested OK, so a lot of time was spent testing wiring to try to find where the break was.

Like Jim says ....lot of electrickery !

Smick


----------



## pearsonroad (May 28, 2015)

i have a1995 hymer 510 a class.lhd. no handbook for the 2.5 ducato engine.can anybody tell me what the fuses in the engine compartment above the battery are for. thank you.


----------

